# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Timber Flooring

## Cobber

Hi everyone, 
I am looking at floor boards for the new extension. The builder has allowed for Vic ash hardwood but my wife wants the same as whats in the old part ie. baltic pine. Ive been told by people that baltic pine will dent and scratch easily and the new baltic pine isnt as tough as the old stuff? Anyone have an advice on this? If we go for the hardwood the house will have have different boards in the new and old bit but i have no idea how Vic ash will look anyway? Also is baltic pine more expensive? 
Thanks 
Cobber

----------


## Carry Pine

What you have been told by people is right. Baltic Pine is soft, will scratch and dent etc. You need to weigh up what you like at the moment (fashion) and practicality.
There's lots more to say but I'll leave that to others. We have blue gum- great!

----------


## Larry McCully

> Hi everyone, 
> I am looking at floor boards for the new extension. The builder has allowed for Vic ash hardwood but my wife wants the same as whats in the old part ie. baltic pine. Ive been told by people that baltic pine will dent and scratch easily and the new baltic pine isnt as tough as the old stuff? Anyone have an advice on this? If we go for the hardwood the house will have have different boards in the new and old bit but i have no idea how Vic ash will look anyway? Also is baltic pine more expensive? 
> Thanks 
> Cobber

  Howdy cobber, Yes, baltic is a soft wood and does dint easly, perticully with sterletto heel shoes. but if you all wear normal shoes, you will find it will be fine. Some baltic or hoop pine look great with a little wear damage and a bit of bashing from a few heel marks, so dont panic. As for scratching, all that you are going to sccatch is the coating. Depending on the coating you are going to chose will depend on the amount of durability. But nothing beats a brand new floor. Vic ash is a beautifull timber , much like tas oak....... actually vic ash is a common name for tas oak or vice versa , i forgot.The problem with matching up new to old is that most builders will source new timber and have it installed. new timber is a different colour to old boards, if it is a small extension (up to say 50sq mt) then you may want to look at sourcing recycled Baltic from a supplier who deals in recycled floor boards. The end result will be that you will have a floor that matches through out. It is not hard to buy recycled floor boards, Demolision yards have heaps of it and at a resonable price. Normally the client has to have the new boards stained with a darker colour to try and replicate the old ones, but with a little extra work you can have the real deal, I get cranky with some builders that dont put that little extra thought into the floor and opt for the easy way, but installing old boards is just as easy.Dont worry what the boards look like when you purchase the recyled boards, your floor sander will make them look like a dream when he is finnished and i defy any body to tell old from new. I have done a few and i am always impressed just ow well it all turns out. Great conversation piece also. You may need to clean up the tounge and grove , old coatings and grime, but that doesnt take long to do, a paint scaper and elbow greese and a hour of your or someone elses time and its done., Get a pro installer, and watch it all take shape. Which ever way,  you will love both ways .. a new old foor or a new new floor.

----------


## Larry McCully

I forgot to mention that it takes years for a new timber to discolour down to match olds boards. If it is the same species. When ever i have to replace boards or build a floor to match a old one, i always buy old boards and install them.

----------


## baltic

Hi Cobber,
I have just finished laying 50 m3 today. The timber that I choose was what the supplier called " fire streak"  I reckon it is just plain messmate?  I asked the supplier what was the species type, and he said some funny timber that I have not heard of, any how the Vic ash, or Tassie oak looks great but this fire streak took my fancy in the showroom, looked great down, with a lot of gum and feature, It was quite reasonable in price.
I was hopping Larry might be able to enlighten me with his opinion on the flooring?
I have attached a couple of photos.  And Baltic, I can vouch for the heels, it is soft!  go the "hard wood".
Regards,
Gary.

----------


## Cobber

Thanks everyone.  Is there a new hardwood that looks similar to a baltic pine?  The wife wants the same throughout the house but I want something that will last. 
Anyone in Melbourne recommend some places to buy the baltic pine?   Is it cheaper to buy the old baltic pine (at a demoltion yard for example) than new Vic ash? 
cheers

----------


## glock40sw

> Hi Cobber,
> I have just finished laying 50 m3 today. The timber that I choose was what the supplier called " fire streak" I reckon it is just plain messmate? I asked the supplier what was the species type, and he said some funny timber that I have not heard of, any how the Vic ash, or Tassie oak looks great but this fire streak took my fancy in the showroom, looked great down, with a lot of gum and feature, It was quite reasonable in price.
> I was hopping Larry might be able to enlighten me with his opinion on the flooring?
> I have attached a couple of photos. And Baltic, I can vouch for the heels, it is soft! go the "hard wood".
> Regards,
> Gary.

  Looks like ordinary, everyday second class Vis Ash crap to me... :Biggrin:

----------


## Larry McCully

> Hi Cobber,
> I have just finished laying 50 m3 today. The timber that I choose was what the supplier called " fire streak" I reckon it is just plain messmate? I asked the supplier what was the species type, and he said some funny timber that I have not heard of, any how the Vic ash, or Tassie oak looks great but this fire streak took my fancy in the showroom, looked great down, with a lot of gum and feature, It was quite reasonable in price.
> I was hopping Larry might be able to enlighten me with his opinion on the flooring?
> I have attached a couple of photos. And Baltic, I can vouch for the heels, it is soft! go the "hard wood".
> Regards,
> Gary.

  HI gary, That timber looks a lot like a timber that i used to install in Queensland called New England Beech. It was a light weight timber and looked a cross between tas oak and blackbutt. The photos show it to be a feature grade. The cost was about $3 to $4 per lininal metre. I have not come across it here in syd yet. Not that it is not here but i recon that your timber is  new england beech. It also smelt good when working with it . I enjoyed working with it. I will look up the web and try to find the real name for it. And i will get back to you.

----------


## E. maculata

New England Beech, Northern Beech, AKA northern forest whites, trade name for mixed species (up to 10-12 of 'em) from N.E NSW with a similar colouring. Love the "fire streak" spin on loose gum vein high feature grade, bleedin sales guys would sell anything givin half a chance :Biggrin:

----------


## baltic

Thanks Larry for your thoughts, yes I do believe it is new English beech, and definitely not "crap"  it was quite hard though, and did smell fantastic as I was working with it and laying it.  Had a budget of $60 m2, the beech cost me $30 m2.
Cobber how did you go with your floor, did you manage to purchase any old Baltic floor boards? 
Cheers,
Gary

----------


## Cobber

Havent decided what I am going to do yet to be honest.  Ive asked the builder if it will be any extra cost.  My wife is adamant she wants the same floors throughout so i will have to to come to a decision soon I guess.

----------


## demon_josh_au

Hi Cobber,
As you may have seen on my posts from last week Ive just layed baltic pine in the lounge/dining/kitchen in my house. (pictures to come soon) It was just layed yesterday, not sanded or polished yet but it looks great!!! We were originally going to lay a darker hard wood in this main room but thankfully decided against it. I think it looks much better for the whole house to have the same wood.
Weve had baltic pine in the hallway and bedrooms and the denting or scratching from shoes isnt too bad. It is old baltic though which is quite tough. I wouldnt even look at the new stuff, thats VERY soft. U can scratch a very deep mark with your fingernails.
Anyway, when I was looking for the wood I searched far and wide (around melbourne that is) until I found some. The retailers who specialise in 2<SUP>nd</SUP> had stuff charge $10 to $14 a linear metre. The guy who layed the boards for me also indicated that if he sourced the boards it would costs about that as well. 
Anyhoo  Trading Post. Without a doubt the best place to get your wood. I ended up paying just over $5 a linear metre, $1400 for 270 metres. You have to be quick and patient until you find some. I have some left over from what has just been layed in my house if youre interested, its not a huge amount though.
Hope that helps
Josh.

----------


## Larry McCully

> Thanks Larry for your thoughts, yes I do believe it is new English beech, and definitely not "crap" it was quite hard though, and did smell fantastic as I was working with it and laying it. Had a budget of $60 m2, the beech cost me $30 m2.
> Cobber how did you go with your floor, did you manage to purchase any old Baltic floor boards? 
> Cheers,
> Gary

  well done

----------


## Cobber

Ok an update...had the builder around and we discussed flooring again.  He advises against new pine becasue it will shrink over time and has said that old pine may have borers in it etc and you may not get the quality. 
Still dont know what to do but ned to make a decision very soon.  Anyone know if there is a hardwood that looks similar to baltic pine???? 
Josh Demon - where was the place you got the old baltic from? 
thanks 
Cobber

----------


## echnidna

The old baltic has already stood the test of time in your house so why go for something else.  
The new baltic you buy is kiln dried so shrinkage is very unlikely.  
Probably the builder dunno where to get baltic from.
Tile Importers in Oakleigh or Budget Timber in Dandenong both have new baltic at competitive prices.

----------


## mkb

> My wife is adamant she wants the same floors throughout so i will have to to come to a decision soon I guess.

  Left field option...  Sell the Old Baltic pine and install hardwood floors throughout  :Biggrin:

----------


## Cobber

Actually I have only uncovered the old baltic pine.  
The whole house was covered in vinyl sheets. There were 2 layers of it and the top layer had asbestos underneath in the the millboard.  Not many people know about this an just pull it up but I got an asbestos company to take it away.  Luck it wasnt glued down so it was pretty easy. 
Why is the builder telling me it will shrink then?

----------


## Cobber

I think I will get a hardwood floor. 
Can anyone recommend something that will be similar to baltic pine eg in terms colour and width.  The old part of the house has 15 cm width boards.

----------


## Brendan

I am in the process of extending a family room and want to use secondhand baltic boards. Everything I see is quoted as 150mm by 22mm, this seems to be the norm for old baltic, but the building designer tells me it could be 19mm. 
Can anyone help with this. The house, a Californian Bungalow was originally built in 1926. I'm sure they are 22mm thickness but would appreciate any comments. 
Thanks

----------


## echnidna

Baltic flooring was, and still is available in 22mm (7/8") and 19mm (3/4")
Sometimes you can even find old baltic in 1 1/8" thick

----------


## Brendan

Thanks. Imeasured it up last night, it appears to be closer to 22mm than 19mm. The existing has been sanded a couple of times, and I imagine the sander will be able to even up any differences in thickness. 
I've seen some baltic for around $8/lm, seems pretty good nick at an average price.

----------


## PlasterPro

g`day guys  
great reading just wondering when using recycled boards what does one do about the nail holes ?
or should there be none?(secret nailing?)
any advice on screct nailing or what is the norm with theese old boards, 
also this mabey a question for another thread but was reading on web about an acustic stip layed between joist and floor board  for noise insulation?
 also saw acustic batts layed inbetween joists ? -living in terrace house ,any veiws would be great  
cheers

----------


## Andy78

Cobber, 
I found the price between recycled Baltic and Hardwood to be very similar per square metre. I'm in the process of finishing off an extension to an old edwardian house. I recycled some of the old baltic when I demolished a portion of the old house and for the main living area, I went for blackbutt. Blackbutt is a very hard timber. 
I am yet to polish the boards so I can't show you any pics of how well the blackbutt blends in with the baltic. 
Andy

----------


## Cobber

In the end I went for 132mm Vic Ash.  It will  need to be nailed in (exposed not hidden) because of the width of the boards.  Should come up alright hopefully  :Smilie: . 
I too wondered about the holes in old recycled boards....there is probably nothing you can do but others would probably no better.... 
Cobber

----------

